

My Web 2.0 Application.  Feedback wanted - prime0196

The name of my application is Launchkey www.launchkey.com .  It is a content monetization application for blogs/video websites.  The core technology allows users to conduct searches within a website using keystrokes, but also can be used for links, images, and video.<p>Here are a few demos:
blog:<a href="http://launchkey.blogspot.com" rel="nofollow">http://launchkey.blogspot.com</a>
video:<a href="http://launchkey.net/bunny" rel="nofollow">http://launchkey.net/bunny</a>
images:<a href="http://launchkey.net/vick" rel="nofollow">http://launchkey.net/vick</a><p>I currently have a new feature set rolling out soon, but I would like the opinion of this audience just in case the changes that I'm making aren't on target.<p>I have applied to Y/C for the winter session and I think my chances are slim because I don't have a Co-Founder.  So if your a hacker with skills in this space, drop me a line (javascript.atlanta(at)gmail.com)
======
rms
Hi prime,

Good luck finding a cofinder. I'm not sure that YC will like this idea, but it
is definitely an impressive "think you built."

------
rwebb
really cool idea. i can only get the "L" key to work on your blogspot page,
but i think there is lots of potential. the keyboard is essentially dead when
you're looking at a website...never thought of that before!

~~~
prime0196
The other keys are only active when you highlight a word and press a key that
is linked to your desired search engine

~~~
rwebb
ahh...that wasn't clear...very cool. maybe have some similar lightbox/iframe
feature that brings up a cursor in search when you hit "g" with nothing
selected?

------
redrory
Really cool feature.. going play with it some more.

